# Mixing PR nozzles in same zone?



## spaceman_spiff (Feb 5, 2021)

So basically all 3 of my turf zones have 2 subzones in them: shaded most of the day, and sunny most of the day. This creates a headache when trying to figure out irrigation durations. All of my nozzles are MP Rotators (0.4 in/hr), so I either under-water the sunny parts or over-water the shady parts. This becomes more of an issue in the summer, especially now, when it's been over 100' for basically a month now. The turf under my trees has been going ham growing with constantly wet soil, while the sunny portions have turned brown and have gone dormant.

Splitting the zones on different valves, re-piping, and running new wire for the new zones is out of the question due to cost.

Would a decent alternative be to replace some of the MP1000 nozzles (0.4 in/hr) in my sunny portions with MP800s that have double the PR (0.8 in/hr)? The zones are small, so the radius of the MP800SR and MP815 nozzles are perfectly adequate. Even though it throws the efficiency of the zone out of whack with different PR rates all over, I feel like this would be a way cheaper solution to get the sunny parts more water and the shady portions less.


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

you could also consider mixing in some RVANs for those areas that need more water. I think they throw down about 50% more water than the equivalent MPs.


----------

